# Over-rated & under-rated Irish tourist attractions



## Setanta12 (6 Nov 2017)

For every glowing reference, try to offer up one which could do with a make-over (and vice versa).

Under-rated
Wells' House, Ballyedmond, Wexford (kids loved the Gruffalo walk)

Over-rated
National Heritage Park
(Visited on a grey day which was in keeping with the motte- and bailey exhibit at the end. Thoroughly underwhelming and in dire need of fresh paint.


----------



## T McGibney (6 Nov 2017)

Under-rated. The Ulster American Folk Park.  Almost every Irish mountain.
Over-rated. Carrick-a-rede rope bridge.


----------



## cremeegg (6 Nov 2017)

Under both headings Spike Island visitor centre. It seems largely unknown yet it recently won an award as best visitor attraction in Europe, so it must be underrated. However people who have been there tell me it is not very impressive so perhaps the award overrates it.

https://www.irishtimes.com/news/ire...europe-s-leading-tourist-attraction-1.3239959


----------



## Jazz01 (6 Nov 2017)

Under-rated : Everything not associated with Cork

Over-rated : Everything that doesn't involve Cork


----------



## lledlledlled (6 Nov 2017)

Under-rated : Glasnevin Cemetery Tour (ok, it is rated highly on trip advisor but a surprisingly % of irish adults have never considered it)

Over-rated : Giant's Causeway (big pile of rocks)


----------



## ashambles (6 Nov 2017)

The World Travel Awards wouldn't be the best way of deciding on where to holiday.

Go to their website and you'll see they give out  many awards - maybe 1000+, their business clearly depends on giving out awards.

I did a little research and found http://www.scoop.co.nz/stories/WO15...ld-travel-awards-operates-in-the-pipeline.htm,
"Allegations included some saying the awards are for sale, the voting system is unfair and hardly relevant, and that winners are being charged a marketing fee before the awards are actually issued."​
There's a similar awards company in the radio world, newyorkfestivals.com. They're more upfront with their scheme where it's a mere 295$ per program entered. Surprisingly their "Broadcaster of the year 2017/Entry fee contributor of year" RTE didn't find Spike island beating the Eiffel Tower suspicious.


----------



## Leo (7 Nov 2017)

ashambles said:


> Go to their website and you'll see they give out many awards - maybe 1000+, their business clearly depends on giving out awards.



Sounds like the 'Product of the Year' where everything entered is sure to win some made up category, and earn to right to fork out thousands to use the logo in advertising.


----------



## Firefly (7 Nov 2017)

Under Rated: Standhill in Sligo - the place is magic
Over Rated: Guinness Store House - too much screens etc and not enough viewing the actual production of the stuff.


----------



## Slim (7 Nov 2017)

Jazz01 said:


> Under-rated : Everything not associated with Cork
> 
> Over-rated : Everything that doesn't involve Cork



Your two statements cancel each other out!!


----------



## Andy836 (7 Nov 2017)

Over Rated - Powerscourt Waterfall. It is am embarrassment. It is a teeny tiny trickle of water which wouldn't get a second glance in most other countries. I feel sorry for the tour buses full of Americans turning up to it.
Under Rated - Crone Woods - right next to Powerscourt waterfall. A great 60 to 90 minute hike with lovely views at the top.


----------



## dublin67 (9 Jan 2018)

Overrated: Cork
Underrated: Marsh's Library and the Revenue Museum


----------



## mtk (15 Jan 2018)

over rated : guinness


----------



## jim (15 Jan 2018)

dublin67 said:


> Overrated: Cork
> Underrated: Marsh's Library and the Revenue Museum


Suppose its all a matter of opinion. I would have said the opposite.


----------



## Easeler (15 Jan 2018)

Underrated, sitting beside an open fire in any bar of your choice down shop street in Galway on blue monday having a pint of Guinness and a bag of cheese and onion Tayto.
Over rated,the Galway races.


----------



## MrEarl (16 Jan 2018)

Over Rated:  The Spire on O'Connell Street, Dublin

Under Rated:  The Ha'penny Bridge, Dublin


----------

